# Linux/Shell Befehl alle Dateien samt unterornder in einem Ordner verschieben



## Sebastian_001 (20. April 2010)

Hallo,
Ich suche einen Befehl mit dem Ich die gesamte Datei (Bilder, Dateien, Texte,..etc) die in eine Verzeichnis liegt in eine Ordner verschiebt.

Danke


----------



## Erik (20. April 2010)

Hi,


```
man mv
```

Gruß
Erik


----------

